# Java Applet FTP Upload



## HerrHofrat (26. August 2007)

Hallo!

Ich würde ein Java Applet suchen, mit dem es mir möglich ist einen FTP Bilder Upload zu machen. Weiters soll das Applet die Bilder beim Raufladen verkleinern können. Ich find leider nichts brauchbares was unter OpenSource rennt, kennt jemand von euch sowas?
Das ganze soll nichts kosten weil es nur für eine private Seite ist..
Ich hoffe mir kann wer weiterhelfen - bin echt schon am verzweifeln..

Herr Hofrat


----------



## flashray (26. August 2007)

Hallo Hofrat,

ich denke da wirst du wenig Glück haben mit Java Applets. MIt den Standard-Sicherheitseinschränkungen von Java Applets ist das nicht so ohne weiteres möglich.

Eine Serverseitige Java Lösung wie JSP, Serlevts & Co oder andere Sprachen wie PHP wären da die erste Wahl.

Google mal nach: file upload script

Vg Erdal


----------



## Flo<H> (26. August 2007)

Hallo!
Ein Bilderupload per Java Applet ist durchaus möglich (vgl. z.B. lokalisten.de, studivz.de ,...) nur muss man vorher dem Applet die nötigen Rechte gewähren. 
Gefunden hab ich jetzt auf die schnelle nur das hier. Soweit ich das auf die Schnelle gesehen habe ist es unter der GNU GPL lizensiert, sollte also frei verwendbar sein. Angabe natürlich ohne Gewähr 
mfg flo


----------



## HerrHofrat (26. August 2007)

Das Postlet ist genau sowas, was ich gesucht habe  Schade nur das es keine Thumbnail vorschau hat.. da ichs für eine Fotoalbum brauche wär das auch noch sinnvoll.. 
gibts da vielleicht etwas spezielles für ein Fotoalbum? php für upload Vorgänge ist nicht wirklich sinnvoll da ich immer gleich mehrere Fotos uploaden will.

Ideal wär also ein Tool das
-verkleinert
-Thumbnails erzeugt

Da ich mich mit Java nicht auskenne kanns eh sein das ich ein Servlet oder ein JSP meine.. ich will halt was, wo die User ihre Fotos von der Website auf den Server laden können.. also eh sowas wie Postlet..

mfg


----------

